# Rod brake bikes in USA



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 25, 2019)

Looking to build dream bike 
Pre-1955 British rod brake 
With Dynohub and 3 speed stearmy 
Got any ideas where to look


----------



## stezell (Feb 27, 2019)

As far as I know you're in the right place to find one, just post what you are looking for under the Wanted section. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2019)

Rod brakes are less common than bowden cable, but British roadsters with 3-speed S-As pop up fairly regularly around Boston (Cambridge and Somerville mostly) and they don't command high prices in spite of their obvious durability. Check Boston Craigslist, maybe. Spring "garage sale" time might be better than this time of season, though.


----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Or...MULE/153358505475?hash=item23b4e11603:g:xrIAA

Dont know if this is any interest to you. Just saw it. Dont know the year . Also located in PA


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

Sven said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Or...MULE/153358505475?hash=item23b4e11603:g:xrIAA
> 
> Dont know if this is any interest to you. Just saw it. Dont know the year . Also located in PA



Wish I live in pa .


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Wish I live in pa .



yeah, I see you live in Fort Collins. Didn't know if the seller would be willing to ship. But also I don't know your price range either.  I would think  Denver or Cheyenne might have some hidden treasures. I'm familiar with the area as my daughter and husband lived in Cheyenne for years. Anyway good luck in your search.


----------

